# Need Info On A Private Stripper In Adelaide



## vicelore (9/3/10)

Hey guys.. 

Well im throwing a bucks for a mate in adelaide, Problem being I live in Melbourne and dont know anything in the area.

Iv hired a house just off Harndorf and want a prive stripper to come in and do us a show in the house.

Just wanted to know if anyone had a contact in the Adelaide area.

Cheers Vice


----------



## MarkBastard (9/3/10)

Mate get a duo show, much better. :beerbang:


----------



## vicelore (9/3/10)

Deff not ruleing that out..


----------



## Fents (9/3/10)

lols. brings back the memories of what my boys got me for my bucks weekend...lol rugs.


----------



## j1gsaw (9/3/10)

Get a Fatogram.... much more alarming... haha


----------



## MarkBastard (9/3/10)

My ones were doing all sorts of demeaning shit to me, when my bro or friends get married I'm gunna purposefully get a dominatrix or something, to just brutalise the fuckers.


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/10)

beleive it or not they are easy to find. google and yellowpages can work wonders. the duo acts can be a little harder but usually one of the bigger strip clubs will have a side business. of course its cheaper to find a private operator.

cant be of much more help than that. well at least not while im on a work computer


----------



## raven19 (9/3/10)

Try the Crazy Horse (possible via the web) on Hindley Street.

I am sure they have _contractors _who are able to travel - also cant search for those kind of topics at work either!


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Mate get a duo show, much better. :beerbang:


Butters and Muckey will do it for a few beers.


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Butters and Muckey will do it for a few beers.



ROFL.... were is Muckey?


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

Here u go
http://www.risque-entertainment.com.au/prices_f.htm. Seems to have mist stuff. U could probably arrange 'extra' with the girls on a 'private' basis before hand ie pay them more $ cash in hand for more sex show type stuff


----------



## bum (10/3/10)

The front page advertises this:


> The Ultimate Finale Show (40 mins) - $700
> Guys, this is the ultimate in adult entertainment. Combining a Hot Vibe, Filthy Fist, Squirt Show and Back Door Vibe Show, one of our sexy ladies will give you everything there is to offer in the hottest, naughtiest strip show in South Australia! Very strictly for male audiences only!!!! Only one girl performs this show, please contact us to find out who.


Not sure how much more you're gonna get strippers to do. If OP wants more than this he needs a prostitute not a stripper. Prob be cheaper too.


----------



## bum (10/3/10)

Uh, at least that's what I have heard?


----------



## komodo (11/3/10)

try posting on stripperweb (international forum for strippers) or funinaustralia (australian site for - well adult related stuff) or talkinsex (similar to funinaustralia).
You might wanna makesure your SO doesnt find you on those sites though!

Before you get ideas about my "lifestyle" I know of these sites from two of my freinds who are in the industry. 

Personally I've found the best fun at bucks nights to be the relaxed ones where we've gone gokarting or similar then gone back to a house for a BBQ and some beers. 
Every time I've been to a bucks where theres been strippers or we've gone to the strippers I've found that alot of the guys (particularly the older married guys and the ones whose partners really cant stand strippers) turn into absolute pigs. One of the above mentioned freinds used to do "bucks shows" (shes now an escort) and she got out of it because of too many seriously dodgy situations with groups of alcohol fueled blokes on bucks nights.


----------



## bum (11/3/10)

+1 to the above

Paintball > strippers

Most things > strippers to be honest.


----------

